# My latest woven project



## ilmacheryl (Feb 3, 2013)

I just finished this last night. I have a 20 inch Ashford knitter's loom and used a 12.5 dent heddle with silver gray tencel as the warp & some 100% merino fingering weight yarn for the weft. I wish I had made it at least a couple of inches wider because I have almost 50 grams of yarn left. I think I will use the rest for sock tops (there isn't any nylon in it). It is 13 1/2 inches wide and almost 60 inches long, not counting the fringe. I hemstitched the short edges, so I can cut the fringe really short if I wish. It still hasn't been washed or the fringe trimmed, but I love the drape. The other end looks different. I tried to use the yarn to maintain the patterning, but alas, with a variegated yarn, that isn't always possible.


----------



## mama879 (Jan 27, 2011)

Wow how pretty. So what will that pretty fabric be when it grows up. I really like the colors.


----------



## maureenb (Apr 1, 2011)

Really nice!


----------



## betty boivin (Sep 12, 2012)

Lovely!


----------



## Pam in LR (Feb 16, 2012)

It's beautiful! I hope you haven't cut the fringe yet because you have plenty for a a double or triple o more knotted finish.


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

Beautiful straight selvedges. Nice job!


----------



## GrannyMo (Jul 7, 2016)

Just beautiful. I enjoy using variegated yarn for the weft and watching the different patterns develop. Has anybody used it as warp,I wonder.


----------



## Lsay3 (Sep 30, 2012)

Love the color. Beautiful job!!


----------



## Goodshepfarm (Jul 20, 2014)

I am brand new to weaving. Can you tell me how many warp yarns you used for the width of 13 1/2 inches? I started something last night but don't think I had enough warp.


----------



## ilmacheryl (Feb 3, 2013)

Goodshepfarm said:


> I am brand new to weaving. Can you tell me how many warp yarns you used for the width of 13 1/2 inches? I started something last night but don't think I had enough warp.


I had 178 ends. I left both ends in a slot & I think it made my edges easier to keep even. I warped with a length of 90 inches & would have liked to make it longer, but tensel is slippery & didn't hold its tension very well so I gave up about six inches earlier than I would have liked to. If anyone has any suggestions how to keep tensel from loosening, I'd appreciate it. I tied surgeon's knots & square knots on top of the others & both edges still loosened. I frequently have trouble with not being able to get the last strand tied tight enough, but never have trouble with the first strand loosening like I did this time.


----------



## Spooly (Oct 22, 2011)

Beautiful weaving :sm24:


----------



## Goodshepfarm (Jul 20, 2014)

Thanks do much Cheryl for the info. It was helpful.


----------



## Goodshepfarm (Jul 20, 2014)

Thanks so much Cheryl for the info. It was helpful.


----------



## gardenpoet (Jun 24, 2016)

Very beautiful piece and very nice work.


----------



## sockyarn (Jan 26, 2011)

That is to be proud of. You say you like strong colors, but that is subtle.


----------



## ilmacheryl (Feb 3, 2013)

sockyarn said:


> That is to be proud of. You say you like strong colors, but that is subtle.


The weft yarn was strong colors on the skein. Using the silver/gray warp toned it down a lot.


----------



## spinninggill (Apr 9, 2011)

Really pretty.Like the colours


----------



## Cdambro (Dec 30, 2013)

Very, very pretty. I love how the variegated colors look.


----------



## Reba1 (Feb 5, 2012)

GORGEOUS! When you say you left both ends in a slot - do you mean all the way across, and you used pick up sticks, or do you mean just at the selvedge edges?


----------



## ilmacheryl (Feb 3, 2013)

Reba1 said:


> GORGEOUS! When you say you left both ends in a slot - do you mean all the way across, and you used pick up sticks, or do you mean just at the selvedge edges?


Just the selvedge edges.


----------

